# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Nilambur, the Town of Teak

## Nestorjohn

Kerala is home to evergreen landscape and hence is one of the most appealing destinations for nature lovers.  It is known for its mist spotted hill stations, wildlife sanctuaries, innumerable bird and animal life, resplendent beaches and thrilling backwaters cruise. Situated in the tropical Malabar coast of Southwestern India, Kerala enjoys a very pleasant climate and hence makes it the right choice for holiday destinations.

One of the humble destinations in Kerala is Nilambur which is a beautiful town situated on the banks of the river Chaliyar. It is about 70kms away from Calicut and 100 km from Ooty or Uddagamandalam. It is situated in the Malappuram district. Nilambur is famous for having the worlds first teak plantation which was raised in the Conolly plot about 150 years ago. It was established by the Kerala Forest Research Institute in collaboration with the Kerala Forest Department. This museum is known for its thematic housing of historical, cultural and aesthetic aspects of teak wood. A collection of beautiful bamboo trees welcome all to the museum. The door at the entrance of the museum is carved of teak wood and has a painting of the Kannimara teak, which is the oldest living teak tree not only in India but in the whole world. This ancient tree is located in the district of Palghat, Kerala. It is 47.5 m tall and 642 cm in girth. There are many exhibits in the museum among which the root system of a mature teak tree is the most interesting. Paintings on the wall depict the early histories of teak planting. Many Kerala tour operators offer Nilambur as a destination due to its proximity to Kannur and Ooty.

----------

